# Quick release mount for older minn Kota



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Forgottencoast said:


> I have what I think to be an original minnkota riptide. It came off my first saltwater boat which was a 2006 so I’m assuming the trolling motor was manufactured around then. Does anyone know of a quick release mount that will work for this motor?
> 
> Thanks!


I would think the RTA-19 is the appropriate one, but call up Minnkota with your serial # and they will confirm. (An actual human who speaks English well will answer).


----------

